# OMG Anyone just watched Casualty??



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just wondered whether anyone else just watched Casualty that had to be the saddest episode ever!  I was sat here       Good job DH is in garage or he'd think I was mad!  

Axxxx


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

just watched it sky + as dh hates it, i too sat here in   
i love big mac, he is so funny  

xxx


----------

